# Hash Made Easy



## H&D (Jul 19, 2008)

_*I found this at Xpatseeds.com It's a really easy way to make Hash ... *_



_*From trash to stash - Xpat style.*_
_Sourced from Internet video._
How to make hash  a quick guide.

We wrote this guide for those who want to create something from their waste!
Enjoy
*Step 1*
First you take your dried week cutting and place them in the freezer for a few hours so that the THC crystals form hard.








_*Step 2*_
You get a silk screen that people use to make T shirts:







Crush the weed between your hands over the silk screen making sure any small buds get really crushed up.







_*Step 3*_
You then shake, stir and lightly tap the silk screen making sure you take care not to do it too hard as this may result in allot of leaf and unwanted hairs polluting the resin.










_*Step 4*_
Once you have done that for a while you will notice a nice collection of resin has formed under the screen.






Strain the resin through a tea strainer to remove any unwanted hairs and bits of green leaf (this can fuck up your end product if you dont do have a clean resin mix).






Simply place it in the cello. Like the plastic around the base of a packet of smokes.










*Step 5*
Bunch all the resin in the cello and then wrap it up with tape making sure its nice and tight.










*Step 6*
Then wrap the tight package in paper and tape it down well.






*Step 7 *
Place it under a running tap and make sure it gets nice and soaked.






*Step 8*
Pre-heat an oven to around 170 Degrees and place the package in the over for around 10-15 min.
*Step 9*
Take the package out of the over and use a roller to roll the package a flat as you can.







I recommend doing this for around 5-10 min.






*Step 10*
Place the package in the fridge for around 30 min then unfold..











There you have it.. you just made you own hash!










​


----------



## Tongbokes (Jul 19, 2008)

nice and quick


----------



## coadus51283 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you so much I was just trying to find out how to make it. Brillant!!


----------



## H&D (Jul 19, 2008)

Tongbokes said:


> nice and quick


Very Quick Cheers&Peace


----------



## H&D (Jul 19, 2008)

coadus51283 said:


> Thank you so much I was just trying to find out how to make it. Brillant!!


Your more than welcome ...

Cheers&Peace


----------



## GarryFroker (Jul 19, 2008)

I too was trying to find out. Thank you soooooo much, If I would have asked the board I probably wouldn't have gotten an answer.


----------



## gangjababy (Jul 19, 2008)

the video is better!


----------



## H&D (Jul 20, 2008)

No doubt the vid is good or even better but this explains it all the same ...

Cheers&Peace


----------



## dertmagert (Jul 20, 2008)

i have tried the dry shake method, but i find the bubble hash method to produce alot more hash, and better quality..... 

ive come across a way to make bubble hash without having to buy those expensive bubble bags... check it out u guys.. you will love this stuff


----------------
The Gumby Method..


fill a 5 gal bucket (or several if u have lots of trim) with water, ice and trim...
agitate for 15 - 20 minutes with a power drill w/paint mixer







after the 20 mins, you screen out the spent shwag from the bucket..
we want to get it really clean.. 
remove any ice chunks, keep them for you next ice wash bucket..
make sure to reallly squeeze out the water from the shwag and to remove all 
leaf matter from the water. the water should have a brown color too it.. this is good..






"The Screening"
when shwag has been totally cleaned from the wash bucket, u place screen on 
top of clean empty bucket and carefully pour wash bucket contents
thru screen into clean bucket.. thus creating the "gumbo" bucket.






Letting gravity do its thing... 
ok now let it sit for 4 hours.. during this step do not move or 
touch the buckets... we want the water to be still and motionless
for the entire 4 hours. 

now that the buckets have sat for 4 hours, take a 6 or 7 foot plastic
hose and use this as a syphon to drain off the water in the buckets.. 
during the last 4 hours millions and millions of resin heads have gradually
settled to the bottom of our gumbo buckets.. we are now ready to extract
the resin..

when syphoning do not go too deep.. as you are nearing the bottom of the 
bucket u will begin to see the bottom of the pail, it will be covered in
a layer of resin glands. you do not need to syphon off all the water that
is above the resin layer.. instead leave a 1/2 inch of water above the 
resin layer.. we do not want our syphon hose to get too close to our precious resin..
leaving a half inch or even a full inch is fine at this pont...
if you wish u may use a turkey baster to aid in getting the water
to the desired 1/2 inch above resin layer depth...






JARRING..
nextm give the gumbo bucket a good swirl to once again suspend the
settled resin heads in the 1/2 inch of water so they will pour out nicely.
Once you have poured all of the buckets contents into the jar, leave the jar
sit "undisturbed" for 2 hours.do not move or toucch. u can really start to
see the trichrome heads starting to settle now!..












after 2 hours of settling, use a 3 foot piece of aquarium tubing to syphon
out the water once again... u want to get really close to the resin this time..
take out as much water as u can without sucking out any resin.






next take a spoon or a turkey baster to remove the resin and place into a bowl
lined with doubled up wax paper


ok.. now u want to dry it out.. i use a heating pad, a lightbulb, and a couple of
fans to speed up the drying process.. keep monitoring your drying resin water
if u find there is a bit too much water
and want to help speed it up, u can use the towels to "wick" up excess water
and it wont mess with the resin.. the drying process will take several hours






here is a still wet nugget that will take a couple more hours to dry before i 
start to hand roll until sticky black.





when the resin is about 75% dry you can remove from the wax paper
and shape into a ball.. 







continue heating and working the ball till
perfection occurs... this ball weighs in at 54 grams and bubbles like crazy







from 750 grams of trim... using the GUMBY METHOD.. 15% resin volume was extracted
for a total of 112 grams of gumby bubble hash... 












-----
kiss-asskiss-ass

or view the video here YouTube - "Gumby"Bubble Hash Method. Hashish. Marijuana. Weed. Pot.


----------



## chuckbane (Jul 20, 2008)

or just pass some butane though a copper tube or PVC or ABS into a bowl,, get some instant sticky icky golden goo... quick, easy, pure and easy materials...


----------



## smokeh (Aug 11, 2008)

just bumping this thread so i can find it when i come to make hash soon.


----------



## dsmfreaks (Aug 11, 2008)

cool let me know how it goes for you wouldnt mind trying this for my self


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Aug 18, 2008)

definately gonna try this, once my plants are done


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 19, 2008)

butane extraction easy and potent the only way i make hash or brownies for sleep


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 19, 2008)

did they move all the grow pics on this sight


----------

